
ZeroTier SDK and User-Space Networking Stack - mhw
https://github.com/zerotier/ZeroTierSDK
======
api
Blog announcement:
[https://www.zerotier.com/blog/?p=910](https://www.zerotier.com/blog/?p=910)

~~~
brudgers
Since it looks like you might be the author, the project might make a good
"Show HN".

~~~
nickpsecurity
It would be technologically but prior links suggest only peripheral titles get
big upvotes:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=zerotier.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=zerotier.com)

Too bad since I'd like to read crypto and NETSEC people's evaluations of it.
Im sure some here would make good points.

